# Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?



## Andal (27. Mai 2013)

Auf der aktuellen FuF-DVD ist zu sehen, wie dem Uli Beyer ein ordentlicher Waller an der Zanderrute aussteigt. Dabei bemerkt er: "Berührt gilt als gefangen!"

Wann gilt das bei euch?

- wenn er einen Drill iefert und dann doch abkommt?
- wenn ihr ihn gesehen habt?
- wenn ihr ihn berührt habt?
- wenn er gelandet wurde?

- oder ganz streng, wenn er auch noch ordentlich im Maul gehakt wurde und nicht zufällig irgendwo am Körper?


----------



## Polarfuchs (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Bei mir: Wenn ich ihn in der Hand hatte...


----------



## zanderzone (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Ganz klar! Wenn der Fisch an Land is, oder im Boot!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Es gibt Dinge, über die habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht - solange ich ihn nicht in der Hand (respektive Gelandet) habe, ists wohl "hatte ich einen Biss" - ab der Landung "habe ich einen gefangen"... oder so.

Aber das ist mir definit nicht wichtig - z. B. war ich letzten Freitag Zeuge eines einstündigen Drills an dessen Ende der Fisch (unbekannter Weise) abkam, ohne dass wir ihn zu Gesicht bekommen hätten. Fang, Biss, Verlust, Ausschlitzer - mir eigentlich Schei$$ egal, das Erlebnis zählt.


----------



## Seele (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Wenn ich ihn laden könnte, also mit dem Kescher schnell rein fahren oder per Hand. 
Viele Fische sieht man vorher aber hat den Drill ja noch lang nicht gewonnen.


----------



## dackelbändiger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Hallo Andal,
also für mich gilt ein Fisch als gefangen wenn ich ihn aus dem wasser hab.


----------



## siloaffe (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Bei mir gillt ein Fisch als gefangen wenn ich ihn gelandet habe. 
So ist mir schon der ein oder andere Zander beim Versuch der Handlandung entwischt/ausgestiegen auch wenn ich ihn berührt hab ists für mich dann ein Aussteiger. 
Einen anderen fall gibts, wenn ich nen Fisch ganz bewusst und mit Vorsatz im Wasser abhake, dann zähle ich ihn auch als gefangen da ich mir in dem Fall sicher bin das ich ihn hätte problemlos landen können|uhoh: 

Boa wat `n komplizierter Schei$$


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Im Sinne von häufig gesehenem "höher,weiter,schneller" Angeln,wird der Fisch wohl nur gezählt,wenn ein Fangfoto gemacht ist!
Und die Krönung ist dann, dass Foto auf dem zu sehen ist,wie der edle Fänger den Fisch großmütig wieder seinem Element übergibt.
Ich habe am Samstag z.B. zwei kleine Hechte auf Gummi,einer wurde händisch abgehakt und gilt daher (für mich) als gefangen-
Der andere Hecht machte neben dem Boot noch einen Luftsprung und dabei lasse ich gerne mal den Druck aus der Schnur, damit sich der Fisch selbst abhakt und genau so war es,Kopfschütteln und mein Gummifisch flog weg!
Kleine Hechte bis ca.70cm release ich eigentlich immer und wenn möglich ohne diese überhaupt zu berühren, oft geht dies auch nur mit der Spitzzange im Wasser
Der gilt bei mir als nicht gefangen,was mir aber egal ist,da ich beim Angeln weder mir, noch jemand anderem etwas beweisen muss!

Jürgen


----------



## Ein_Angler (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Für mich gilt ein Fisch erst als gefangen, wenn er sich nicht mehr in seinem Element befindet. Kommt er früher frei, war es einfach nur eine Biss ohne erfolgreiche Landung, und gilt dadurch auch nicht als gefangen.


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Sicher ist es mir auch am liebsten, wenn ich den nennenswerten Fisch in der Hand, oder im Kescher habe. Mir reicht es aber oft auch, wenn ich ihn hergedrillt und gesehen habe. Gefangen hab ich ihn ja, nur halt nicht gelandet. Bei Grashechterln ist es mir sogar am liebsten, wenn sie sich wieder aushaken und selbst vertschüssen.


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Als gefangen gilt für mich, wenn ich entscheide, was mit dem Fisch passiert. 

Wenn ich einen kleinen Hecht absichtlich von der Schnur lasse, weil ich den Druck rausnehme, gilt er als gefangen und fertig...warum soll ich den keschern und und und? Gewonnen is gewonnen.

Seh das sehr ähnlich wie Taxidermist...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Auf der aktuellen FuF-DVD ist zu sehen, wie dem Uli Beyer ein ordentlicher Waller an der Zanderrute aussteigt. Dabei bemerkt er: "Berührt gilt als gefangen!"
> 
> Wann gilt das bei euch?



Sobald der schwarze Deckhelfer in die Doppelleine gegriffen hat!


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Moin,

der Fang eines Fisches läuft immer in 4 Phasen ab :

Biss, Anschlag, Drill und Landung.

Gefangen ist der Fisch nur, wenn die letzte Phase - die Landung , erfolgreich abgelaufen ist.

Heißt für mich : Keschern/Greifen und aus dem Wasser gehoben an Land "in Sicherheit" bringen.

Da ungewünschte Fänge (kleine Hechte bspw.) durch Lockerlassen gerne aussteigen dürfen, spielt für mich der abgeschlossenen Fang sowieso keine Rolle.

Wer einmal einen kapitalen bspw. Zander schon fast im Netz/in der Hand hatte, wird sicherlich bestätigen können, dass der Fisch, wenn er sich kurz vorher doch abschüttelt, garantiert nicht gefangen ist (meistens durch fassungsloses Geschrei/Flüche des Anglers entlarvend untermalt )....

Alles andere ist sich in die Tasche zu lügen- angesprochener Angler möchte sich mit "Berühren gleich Gefangen" nur wichtig machen, denke ich.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Bei mir gilt er als gefangen, wenn er in der Pfanne liegt - wenngleich die "vorübergehend Gefangenen" (große Mehrzahl) wieder frei sind..
;-))


----------



## grubenreiner (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Wenn ich den Fisch gelandet (in der Hand/ im Kescher) habe gilt er als gefangen, oder wenn ich den Haken selbst entferne aber ihn nicht landen mußte/möchte.

Interessanterweise gibt das einen schmalen Grat:
Z.B. ein kleiner Hecht geht mir an den Haken:
- schüttelt er sich am Ufer frei bevor ich ihn im Kescher/in der Hand habe gilt er für mich als ausgestiegen /abgekommen.
- hake ich ihn ab ohne ihn zu berühren hat sich an der faktischen Situation kaum etwas geändert, er gilt mir aber als gefangen.

Wenn man also korinthenkackerisch veranlagt ist könnte man sagen dass der Unterschied zwischen einem gefangenen und einem ausgestiegenen Fisch bei mir darin liegt dass ich bei ersterem selbst entscheide ob ich ihn abhake oder nicht.

Schlußfolgerung: Der Moment ab dem der Fisch definitiv in meiner Obhut ist und sein weiteres Schicksal von meinem Handeln abhängt ist der Moment der für mich den Unterschied zwischen Fang und teilgenommen ausmacht.


----------



## 42er barsch (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

hi,

ob fisch oder ball oder...

für mich ist ... gefangen wenn er nicht mehr weg kann.

ich sage ja auch nicht ich habe den ball gefangen wenn er nur auf mich zufliegt, gesehen habe ich ihn ja dann.

für mich besteht ein fang auch aus den vier teilen biss, anhieb, drill und landung.

gruss


----------



## teilzeitgott (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

gefangen ist der fisch, wenn er gelandet wurde, alles andere ist käse


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Gefangen ist der Fisch sobald ich ihn gelandet oder eben im Wasser abgehakt habe.

Interessant ist aber, wie man das abhängig von der Fischgröße gegenüber Dritten darstellt.

Beispiel:

Wenn mich ein Kumpel am Wasser trifft und mich fragt ob ich schon was gefangen habe, und sich z.B. ein 30cm Karpfen kurz vorm abhaken selber befreien konnte, kanns schon sein, dass ich den als "gefangen" vermelde. 

Einen 90er Zander würde ich in der selben Situation aber nicht als "gefangen" bezeichnen.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Juristisch betrachtet, gilt für mich nur ein Fisch als gefangen, der gelandet und der Pfanne zugeführt wird. 
Im Wasser ( sich selber oder wie auch immer ) abhakte Fische, gelten für mich grundsätzlich als entkommen:q
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

gefangen ist wenn der fischverkäufer mir das fischpaket über den tresen geworfen hat und ich es nicht herunterfallen lassen habe.

antonio


----------



## Polarfuchs (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Die letzten beiden Comments sind ja mal gut....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Der Fisch ist dann gefangen, wenn er am Land ist.


----------



## GeorgeB (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

§ 748 SpAG (Schorschis persönliches Angel-Gesetz)

Der Fisch gilt als gefangen, wenn ich ihn durch vorsätzliches Handeln vorm oder beim Anlanden vom Haken befreie. 

Auf wat für Fragen der Andal kommt, wenn er nicht raus ans Wasser kann. Gute Besserung. :m


----------



## Bübo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Der Fisch gilt bei mir als gefangen wenn er aus dem Wasser ist und ich ihn in denn Händen halte.


----------



## LOCHI (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Wenn der Fisch im Kescher ist oder am Gaff hängt (also sicher in meinem besitz ist) dann ist er auch gefangen! Fische die ich im Wasser abhake und sich nicht selbst befreien durch ausschlitzen oder ähnliches gelten für mich auch als gefangen. Alles andere ist quark und man belügt sich selbst! 
Und wenn oberspezial Angler Uli Beyer meint, berührt gilt als gefangen dann ist das wohl genauso blöde wie "ein bisschen schwanger"!
Was die Pfeifen uns wohl noch alles weis machen wollen...?#d


----------



## Welpi (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Bei mir gilt auch: Gefangen = gekeschert oder mit der Hand gelandet.

LG Alex


----------



## Moerser83 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Wenn er am Land ist und man ihn in der Hand hat...


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Auf wat für Fragen der Andal kommt, wenn er nicht raus ans Wasser kann. Gute Besserung. :m



Ja mei... dafür sind aber alle recht mitteilsam. 



LOCHI schrieb:


> Und wenn oberspezial Angler Uli Beyer meint, berührt gilt als gefangen dann ist das wohl genauso blöde wie "ein bisschen schwanger"!
> Was die Pfeifen uns wohl noch alles weis machen wollen...?#d



Damit der Plebs was zu prollen hat!? 
Schau dir das Video an, dann weißt auch du, wie es gemeint war. aber das geht ja schlecht, weil so einer wie du ja keine Presseerzeugnisse erwirbt, er weiß ja alles schon und das kann er auch besser!


----------



## Stulle (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Schlußfolgerung: Der Moment ab dem der Fisch definitiv in meiner Obhut ist und sein weiteres Schicksal von meinem Handeln abhängt ist der Moment der für mich den Unterschied zwischen Fang und teilgenommen ausmacht.



|good:

seh ich genau so wobei reißen also haken in der seite oder am schwanz beim aktiven fischen ein fang 2. klasse ist#c


----------



## LOCHI (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja mei... dafür sind aber alle recht mitteilsam.
> 
> 
> 
> aber das geht ja schlecht, weil so einer wie du ja keine Presseerzeugnisse erwirbt, er weiß ja alles schon und das kann er auch besser!



Richtig! Der Kanditat erhält 100 Punkte!


----------



## Polarfuchs (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja mei... dafür sind aber alle recht mitteilsam.




...ja mei, wir kommen doch auch alle derweil nicht ans Wasser #q#q!!! |wavey:


----------



## Franky (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Ganz klar - wenn ICH ihn vom Haken befreit habe. Ob das an Land, im Boot oder noch im Wasser zwecks schonendem Zurücksetzen stattfindet, ist mir dabei wurscht!
Befreit er sich selbst und vorzeitig, gilt er für mich als "Aussteiger" und nicht direkt als gefangen.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Als gepflegter Fliegenfischer kneife ich selbstverständlich den Haken ab und zähle die Tags.
Alles andere Angeln überlasse ich euch Plebejern.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ganz klar! Wenn der Fisch an Land is, oder im Boot!


Genau so ist es.


----------



## Dakarangus (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei Grashechterln ist es mir sogar am liebsten, wenn sie sich wieder aushaken und selbst vertschüssen.



Mache ich mit Forellen so, die Spannung aus der Schnur nehmen, also den direkten kontakt weg nehmen wirkt da oft wunder, meistens schütteln sie sich so shcnell vom spinner los


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Tja - da ist ja von "gesehen bis getötet" fast alles dabei.
Bei mir ist das, je nach Situation, ebenso unterschiedlich.
Da ich i.d.R. Schonhahen verwende, kann ich mir den Fisch oft im Waser einige Sekunden betrachten und dann einfach die spannung aus der Schnur nehmen... .
Oder ich lande und Töte ihn.
Oder irgendwas dazwischen.
Wichtig ist mir das ich entscheide - dann ist der auch immer irgendwie gefangen.
Petri


----------



## Vanner (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Wenn ich den Fisch gelandet habe oder noch im Wasser abhake, erst dann zähle ich ihn zu den gefangenen Fischen.


----------



## Tommes63 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Als gefangen gilt für mich, wenn ich entscheide, was mit dem Fisch passiert.


#6Genau. Wenn ich ihn abhaken muß. Ansonsten ist Ausgestiegen.

Zufällig außen gehakt zählt bei mir auch nicht als gefangen.


----------



## Jose (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Auf der aktuellen FuF-DVD ist zu sehen, wie dem Uli Beyer ein ordentlicher Waller an der Zanderrute aussteigt. Dabei bemerkt er: "Berührt gilt als gefangen!"




kenn jede menge leute, die nach ulis prinzip rechnen, eigentlich aber mehr  bei der holden weiblichkeit: hand gegeben (bester fall) und schon "another notch in the guitar"...

nee, da beyert der uli rum, angeln ist kein schach oder so, erst wenn der fisch ohne mein zutun (also auch schnur entspannen) nicht vom haken kommt, dann zählt der, im übrigen völlig egal, in welche richtung es dann für den geht: inne küche oder zurück ins wasser.

(respekt andal, neues heißes thema :m)


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Wenn ich den Fisch sicher gelandet habe.


----------



## phirania (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Gefangen,gilt bei mir sicher gelandet oder vorsorglich im Wasser abgehakt.


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

verzielt!


----------



## Trollwut (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Ich zähl einen Fisch als gefangen, wenn ich ihn sicher gefangen hätte/ habe.
Das heißt, wenn ich ihn z.b. im Wasser abhake, oder er an Land liegt.

Hatte neulich den fall, dass ich n Hecht schon am Ufer liegen hatte, er schüttelt nochmal stark, wird den haken los und fällt wieder ins Wasser. Zählt dann als gefangen und wieder entkommen.^^
Wenn ich nen Fisch im Drill verliere, ist das nicht gefangen, sondern eben verloren, ausgeschlitzt, etc.


----------



## Sir Pommes (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

"gefangen" gilt bei mir ein Fisch der an Land im Kescher oder auf der Abhakmatte liegt. Vorher nicht. Steigt er im Wasser aus (berührt oder nicht) zählt er bei mir nicht


solcherlei Entscheidungen macht aber am besten jeder Angler mit sich (und dem eigenen Ego) aus


----------



## daci7 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir gilt er als gefangen, wenn er in der Pfanne liegt - wenngleich die "vorübergehend Gefangenen" (große Mehrzahl) wieder frei sind..
> ;-))



Verdammt warst mal wieder schneller 
Gefangen ist der Fisch sobald er die Pfanne berührt!
#h


----------



## Housic (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Gefangen ist, wenn ich entscheide was mit dem Fisch passiert. Mitnehmen oder Freilassen


----------



## Jose (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir gilt er als gefangen, wenn er in der Pfanne liegt - wenngleich die "vorübergehend Gefangenen" (große Mehrzahl) wieder frei sind..
> ;-))




jefe, gut gebrüllt



daci7 schrieb:


> Gefangen ist der Fisch sobald er die Pfanne berührt!
> #h



kein kochtopf- , ein pfannenangler



Housic schrieb:


> Gefangen ist, wenn ich entscheide was mit dem Fisch passiert. Mitnehmen oder Freilassen


*so isses.*

gefangen ist, wenn der fänger über das schicksal des fisches entscheiden kann - kann er/sie es ncht, war der fisch der "sieger" - auch wenn er dennoch sein leben verlieren mag - stres etc.


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Naja, wenn die kräutersauce rechts und links runter läuft hilft auch kein Maß nehmen mehr. Dann ist er gefangen, und schon fast gegessen .


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Ohne den Thread gelesen zu haben:

Die Definition "Fisch berührt" finde ich, kann man durchgehen lassen...

Steng genommen seh ich´s aber so, daß ich den Fisch erst dann wirklich gefangen habe, wenn ich ihn soweit unter Kontrolle gebracht habe, daß er sich, ohne meine eigene Blödheit, nicht mehr selbst befreien kann!

Aber das ist für mich nebensächlich.
Wirklich wichtig ist mir, daß ich den Fisch im Drill gesehen habe!
Wenn er dann verloren geht kann ich noch damit umgehen.
Ich will wissen, was ich überlistet habe.
Die Landung ist dan nur noch eine (sehr wichtige) Nebensache.
Und natürlich muß er "ehrlich" gehakt sein!
Wobei ich aber Fische mitzähle, die außen , aber im Maulbereich gehakt habe.
Bei denen gehe ich davon aus, daß sie sich ernsthaft für den Köder interessiert haben.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## dark (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Bei mir gillt ein Fisch als gefangen wenn ich ihn gelandet habe.
> So ist mir schon der ein oder andere Zander beim Versuch der Handlandung entwischt/ausgestiegen auch wenn ich ihn berührt hab ists für mich dann ein Aussteiger.
> Einen anderen fall gibts, wenn ich nen Fisch ganz bewusst und mit Vorsatz im Wasser abhake, dann zähle ich ihn auch als gefangen da ich mir in dem Fall sicher bin das ich ihn hätte problemlos landen können|uhoh:
> 
> Boa wat `n komplizierter Schei$$



So würd ich das auch sehen! :m

Zur Frage des Ort des Hakens wirds sogar noch komplizierter: Ist der Fisch ausserhalb des Mauls gehakt, so dass klar ist, dass der Fisch gar nicht beissen wollte (also irgendwie an der Schwanzflosse, Rückenflosse oder so) gilt mein Fisch für mich auch nicht als gefangen. Ich hab aber nix dagegen, wenn andere den Fang bei sich zählen. Nur mag ich es nicht, wenn man mir dann sagt, dass der bei mir zählen würde... |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## labralehn (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Bei mir zählen als gefangene Fische nur Fische, die ich auch letzendlich entnehme und somit in die Fangliste eintrage.
Alle anderen Fische zählen bei mir als nicht gefangen.


----------



## labralehn (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



dark schrieb:


> So würd ich das auch sehen! :m
> 
> Zur Frage des Ort des Hakens wirds sogar noch komplizierter: Ist der Fisch ausserhalb des Mauls gehakt, so dass klar ist, dass der Fisch gar nicht beissen wollte (also irgendwie an der Schwanzflosse, Rückenflosse oder so) gilt mein Fisch für mich auch nicht als gefangen. Ich hab aber nix dagegen, wenn andere den Fang bei sich zählen. Nur mag ich es nicht, wenn man mir dann sagt, dass der bei mir zählen würde... |rolleyes|supergri



Das nennt man bei uns nicht waidgerechtes h aken der Fische.
Diese so gehakten Fische müssen bei uns zurückgesetzt werden und dürfen nicht entnommen werden.

Werden aber Fische absichtlich so gehakt, nennt man dies "Reissen" und das ist verboten.
Beispiel:
Man wirft einen Drilling in einen Schwarm Fische und zieht diesen durch den Schwarm, um Fische von Aussen zu h aken, dann ist dies "Reissen" der Fische und verboten.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

An dieser Stelle noch interessant:
Wenn man Köderfische mit der Stippe fängt, und ein Hecht o.Ä. Reißt den Köderfisch vom Haken, zählt der Köderfisch dann als gefangen? (Für den Hecht auf jeden Fall)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Und wie ist das bei Senken und Reusen?

Gefangen wenn drin, oder erst wenn mitgenommen?


----------



## Jekli (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Gefangen wenn frisch aus der Räuchertonne!
Ernsthaft.... bei mir ist der Fisch gefangen der von mir abgehakt im Kescher liegt:vik:


----------



## labralehn (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Der Fisch ist erstmal nur in die Reuse oder in die Senke gegangen.

So wie bei den Berufsfischern wenn Fische ins Netz gegangen sind.
Aber erst wenn die Fische an Board sind, könnte man von Fang sprechen.
Passiert ja, ab und zu dass Fische sich aus dem Netz noch befreien können.

Um hier wieder auf die Senke oder Reuse zurückzukommen, wenn die Fische an Land sind und aus der Senke oder Reuse tatsächlich entnommen werden konnten, würde ich diese Fische als gefangen bezeichnen.


----------



## Angel-Kai (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, über die habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht - solange ich ihn nicht in der Hand (respektive Gelandet) habe, ists wohl "hatte ich einen Biss" - ab der Landung "habe ich einen gefangen"... oder so.
> 
> Aber das ist mir definit nicht wichtig - z. B. war ich letzten Freitag Zeuge eines einstündigen Drills an dessen Ende der Fisch (unbekannter Weise) abkam, ohne dass wir ihn zu Gesicht bekommen hätten. Fang, Biss, Verlust, Ausschlitzer - mir eigentlich Schei$$ egal, das Erlebnis zählt.



Das würde ich so Unterschreiben!
Aber gelandet ist besser als Verlust :g |rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Um die obstruse Problematik , manche haben für jede Lösung ein Problem , noch zu verschärfen.... es gibt immer eine Steigerungsform... 

Hatte mal den Fall da hatte ein Angler ein Fisch der 40-50Pfund Klasse am Band. Der Fisch war sicher gehakt. Nur erlaubten die Umstände es nicht das er ihn selbst keschern konnte. Rein von Größe und Gewicht wäre es locker sein neuer Pb geworden. "Wäre" - war es aber nicht. Für ihn "zählt " nur der Fisch wenn es ihn auch *selbst* gekeschert hätte. 
Entsprechend unglücklich war er nun.....


----------



## Polarfuchs (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Hmnuja...- man kann sich das Leben auch absichtlich schwer machen  !!!


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle noch interessant:
> Wenn man Köderfische mit der Stippe fängt, und ein Hecht o.Ä. Reißt den Köderfisch vom Haken, zählt der Köderfisch dann als gefangen? (Für den Hecht auf jeden Fall)



Nee,dann hast Du einen Hecht verloren. |supergri


----------



## siloaffe (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wie ist das bei Senken und Reusen?
> 
> Gefangen wenn drin, oder erst wenn mitgenommen?




Wenn ISCH entscheide ob er mit geht oder zurück wandert. 
Wer sich dem ohne meine Absicht entzieht gillt als Flüchtling#h


----------



## angler1996 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Um die obstruse Problematik , manche haben für jede Lösung ein Problem , noch zu verschärfen.... es gibt immer eine Steigerungsform...
> 
> Hatte mal den Fall da hatte ein Angler ein Fisch der 40-50Pfund Klasse am Band. Der Fisch war sicher gehakt. Nur erlaubten die Umstände es nicht das er ihn selbst keschern konnte. Rein von Größe und Gewicht wäre es locker sein neuer Pb geworden. "Wäre" - war es aber nicht. Für ihn "zählt " nur der Fisch wenn es ihn auch *selbst* gekeschert hätte.
> Entsprechend unglücklich war er nun.....


 
Hat aber ne gewisse Konsequenz und verdient Achtung
Gruß A.


----------



## thanatos (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

:m





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir gilt er als gefangen, wenn er in der Pfanne liegt - wenngleich die "vorübergehend Gefangenen" (große Mehrzahl) wieder frei sind..
> ;-))


 
:m so sehe ich das auch ein zurückgesetzer Fisch
hat mir zwar nen "Kampf geboten und Verloren"aber
weder Leben noch Freiheit hat er eingebüßt ,also
nicht gefangen.|supergri


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Wenn ich dem Fisch derart "habhaft" geworden bin, dass *nur noch mir* die Entscheidungen obliegt, ob er zurück in sein Element geht, oder mit mir nach Hause kommt, *DANN* gilt der Fisch für mich ganz persönlich als gefangen!

Ernie


----------



## thanatos (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dem Fisch derart "habhaft" geworden bin, dass *nur noch mir* die Entscheidungen obliegt, ob er zurück in sein Element geht, oder mit mir nach Hause kommt, *DANN* gilt der Fisch für mich ganz persönlich als gefangen!
> 
> Ernie


 |uhoh: bist du eventuell Polizist?Ich glaub so hübschen die 
ihre Aufklärungsrate.|supergri


----------



## Schwarzachangler (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Grundsätzlich gilt bei mir ein Fisch als gefangen, sobald er gelandet wurde. |rolleyes Desweiteren gilt ein offensichtlich untermaßiger Fisch als gefangen, wenn er von sich aus wieder freikommt oder ich ihn im Wasser abhake. Wenn ich beispielsweise zum Fliegenfischen gehe, während dem Angeln eine Miniforelle hake, versuche ich absichtlich die Schnur zu lockern. Ich mache das in der Hoffnung, dass der Fisch sich von selbst befreit.


----------



## chaco (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

wenn ich ihn nur sehe!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



chaco schrieb:


> wenn ich ihn nur sehe!!


|kopfkrat
Wenn also ein Hecht an der Rute ist, du siehst gerade seinen Kopf und er zieht ab und die Schnur reißt. Das gilt als gefangen?
Dann habe ich nach der Definition mal einen Meter Hecht mit der Stipprute gefangen :vik:

Ein Fisch gilt für mich dann als gefangen, wenn ich ihn vom Haken lösen bzw. der Fisch an Land ist.


----------



## peiner freak (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

sobald der fisch im kescher ist ist er gefangen .


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Dezember 2015)

*Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*

Hallo,

ich muss etwas ausholen. Ich fischte in Österreich heuer an einem Forellengewässer (fly only, der Thread hat aber nicht direkt mit dem Fliegenfischen zu tun). Das Wetter war leider nicht besonders und die Fischerei dadurch nicht wirklich gut; es waren auch nur drei Fischer anwesend: ein Holländer und zwei Deutsche, mich eingeschlossen.
Abends tauschte man sich aus, wie der Tag so gelaufen ist.
Der Holländer und ich fingen am Tag so ca. 8 - 12 Fische (Forellen und Saiblinge), der andere Deutsche etwa das Doppelte. Im Laufe der Woche kamen wir, der Holländer und ich darauf, warum das so war. Unser Kollege aus Deutschland (durchaus ein sympathischer Typ) wertete jeden Anbiß als gefangenen Fisch, während der Holländer und ich nur solche werteten, die wir auch entnahmen, bzw. entnehmen hätten können.
Ich habe dann nach diesem Ereignis etwas nachgeforscht und siehe da, es gibt doch etliche Angler, die das auch so sehen und nicht nur beim Fliegenfischen, mit der Begründung: der Fisch war ja dran und man hätte ihn ja auch genauso gut landen können.
Diese Einschätzung war mir bis heuer neu und für mich war eigentlich immer klar, daß nur ein Fisch, den ich vom Haken lösen muß auch als gefangen gewertet werden kann.
Wie seht ihr das?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*

Alles, wo ICH entscheide, dass er freikommt, ist gefangen... sprich, eine Mefo, die augenscheinlich zu klein ist, wo ich einfach locker lass...die ist gefangen.

Wenn ich einen Hecht habe, den ich keschern könnte, aber beim Üben einer Handlandung verliere, ist gefangen.

Reine Kontakte zählen nicht.


----------



## magi (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*

Mein Gott habt Ihr Sorgen..


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*

riecht nach saure Gurken-Zeit.... alles was ich vom Haken löse gilt als gefangen. alles andere hat sich nicht fangen lassen oder ist wieder auf der Flucht. :q


----------



## PhantomBiss (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*

Ich geh auch Nummer sicher. Sobald der Fisch in meinen Magen liegt gilt er als gefangen. :vik:


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*

Demnach wäre ja jeder Wurf als Fang zu werten - es hätte einer anbeissen können...... Tsss....
Nee, persönlich abgehakte Fische sind gefangen, andere waren dicht dran, gefangen worden zu sein :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*

Ich immer einen Kescher dabei, da ist das dann ganz einfach. Fisch im Kescher = gefangen.

Wenn ich an der Küste unterwegs bin, dann erspare ich den zu realeasenden Fischen den Aufenthalt im Kescher. Ich handhabe es so, das ich einen Fisch dann als "gefangen" zähle, wenn ich das 1-1,2m lange FC Vorfach anfassen kann. In der Situation gehts dann darum, den Fisch möglich schnell vom Haken zu befreien, ohne sich den Haken in die Wathose zu hauen. In der Realität muss man bei fast allen Fischen damm aber doch irgendwie den Haken greifen und ihn lösen.

Beim Karpfenangeln haben wir teilweise auch Brassen nur ans Ufer gedrillt und dort hat der Kollege den dann abgehakt. Die würde ich auch als "gefangen" zählen, auch wir nie richtig "gewalt" über den Fisch hatten. Aber da Brassen nicht unsere Hauptbeute waren, ist uns das auch ziemlich ladde gewesen.

Jeden Biss oder Aussteiger auf Entfernung als "gefangen" zu Zählen ist letztlich nichts als Humbug und die Behauptung gelogen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*

...Also ganz großes sorry. Das ist ja wieder so ein Thema, wenn einem nix mehr einfällt und niemand mit einem spricht und man keine Freunde oder Familie hat. So kann man ein Forum auch zumüllen. Denkt an unsere Resourcen. #q


----------



## rippi (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*

Ab dem Punkt wo der Fisch im Wasser ist. Also habe ich quasi jeden Fisch gefangen und das vor euch, den kommerziellen Fischern, etc., und habe alle released. Und das nur weil ich so geil bin. Ich bin wohl der größte Angler der Menschheitsgeschichte, es gibt wohl kaum jemanden der alle Fische, so wie ich, gefangen hat. Den einzigen Köder den ich benutze ist nur eine gesunde Hybris.

 Bin gerne für Interviews mit den einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften bereit und auch Autogramme sind möglich, einfach ne PN schreiben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> ...Also ganz großes sorry. Das ist ja wieder so ein Thema, wenn einem nix mehr einfällt und niemand mit einem spricht und man keine Freunde oder Familie hat. So kann man ein Forum auch zumüllen. Denkt an unsere Resourcen. #q



Und trotzdem postest du in einem Thema, welches dich nicht interessiert und verschwendest noch deine und unsere "Resourcen". 

So kann man Threads auch ordentlich zumüllen und die User, die sich für das Thema interessieren, belästigen.

#NutzerdesJahres


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*

Hallo,

also ich verstehe die hier teilweise gezeigte Aufregung nicht.
Ich habe doch nur die Frage gestellt, ab wann ihr einen Fisch als gefangen wertet und da dazu offensichtlich unterschiedliche Auffassungen bestehen; warum sollte das man nicht fragen dürfen?
Und über "saure Gurkenzeit" Themen kann man durchaus unterschiedlicher Auffassung sein und von unterschiedlichen Auffassungen lebt ja zum Teil auch ein Forum oder liege ich hier falsch?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*

Ich zähle einen fisch als gefangen, wenn ich sicher bin, dass ich ihn unter anderen Umständen aus dem Wasser geholt hätte.
Klingt komisch, sieht in der Praxis einfach aus:
Beispielsweise wenn ich nen Hecht schon am Ufer habe, und der Kerl bei der versuchten Handlandung abhanden kommt, weil ich den Kescher im Auto liegen hab #q, dann ist der für mich gefangen.
Und was ich halt mit der Hand berühre und evtl. dummerweise wieder abkommt. Das sag ich bei den "Fängen" dann aber normal auch dazu. Also quasi "gefangen mit Einschränkung".
Natürlich auch fische, die ich absichtlich verliere, weil ich beispielsweise die Rute runternehm und locker lasse, beispielsweise bei kleinen Hechten.

Einzelne Kontakte als gefangen zählen halte ich für bescheiden. 
Dass sind einzelne Bisse.
Dann sieht insgesamt meine Tagesbilanz vllt. so aus:
5 Hechte gefangen, 2 davon bei der Landung vergeigt und 10 Bisse insgesamt.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*

Wir hatten das vor ein paar Jahren schonmal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=264959

Irgendwer hat da sinngemäß geschrieben, gefangen ist der Fisch dann, wenn der Angler vor der Entscheidung steht, was mit dem Fisch passiert. Finde das persönlich recht passend.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ab wann wertet ihr einen Fisch als gefangen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wir hatten das vor ein paar Jahren schonmal:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=264959
> 
> Irgendwer hat da sinngemäß geschrieben, gefangen ist der Fisch dann, wenn der Angler vor der Entscheidung steht, was mit dem Fisch passiert. Finde das persönlich recht passend.


Hallo Franz,

ja, das sehe, bzw. sah  ich auch so, bis eben ich heuer die Erfahrung  machte, daß dies auch anders beurteilt wird.

Petri Heil

Lajos


(von dem alten Thread wußte ich nichts)


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Hab die Themen mal zusammen geführt.


----------



## Stacheljäger (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Ein Fisch ist gefangen wenn er an Land ist. Solange er noch an der Schnurr im Wasser hängt und gedrillt wird ist das noch kein Fang. Wenn ich nen 6er im Lotto hab bin ich auch erst Reich wenn das Geld auf dem Konto ist. Ich verstehe diese Diskussion nicht. Solange nichts an Land ist hab ich nix gefangen und steh mit leeren Händen da.


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Aber wenn du dich selbst entscheidest, ihn nicht zu landen (kleine Mefo, Grashecht etc.)?


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Stacheljäger schrieb:


> Solange nichts an Land ist hab ich nix gefangen und steh mit leeren Händen da.



Also von nun an jede untermaßige Meerforelle Keschern und ans Land bringen, damit die dann auch als "gefangen" zählt. Ob sie eingeht oder nicht, ist ja auch völlig egal. #q

Deine Meinung ist aus einer Sicht, die über den eigenen Tellerrand nicht einen Millimeter drüberschaut.


----------



## murph (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Für mich als gefangen gilt dann, wenn ich entscheiden kann, was mit dem Fisch passiert. Ob er nun im Wasser ist oder im Kescher, das spielt keine Rolle. D.h., der Fisch ist noch im Wasser, habe ihn aber sicher im Griff, Kescher etc, oder eben an Land.

Gruß


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Sobald er im Kescher/Boot/Setzkescher ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



> Für mich als gefangen gilt dann, wenn ich entscheiden kann, was mit dem  Fisch passiert. Ob er nun im Wasser ist oder im Kescher, das spielt  keine Rolle.


Sehe ich auch so - als gefangen werte ich, was ich gelandet habe bzw. problemlos hätte landen können, wenn ich das denn gewollt hätte --> bei knapp gehakten Schniepeln lasse ich die Schnur locker, dann schütteln die sich häufig schön wieder frei.

In so nem Fall hätte ich zwar landen können, will es aber dann bewusst nicht --> wozu soll ich denn z. B. nen 40er- oder 50er-Hecht aus dem Wasser holen, wenn's nicht unbedingt sein muss.

Von daher bei Fischnachwuchs oder sonstigem Bock druff: Slack Line für Schädelwedel und gute (Schniepel-)Reise ohne Landgang und Anfassen. Funktioniert in sehr vielen Fällen, wenn der Haken nicht allzu heftig bzw. tief sitzt.

Oder alternativ den Kleinen im Wasser lassen und den Haken per Pistolenzange direkt aus dem Maulwinkel drehen

--> Minis hole ich nur ganz raus, wenn weder Slack Line noch direktes Rausdrehen gehen. 

Oder uferbedingt eine Landung unbedingt erforderlich ist - z. B. wenn Slack Line nicht funzt, aber direktes Hakenrausdrehen im Wasser wg. einer zu hohen/steilen Böschung etc. auch nicht geht 

--> darum für alle Fälle immer mit dabei: DAM Hammerkopf 80x80x80 cm gummiert mit 3-m-Stiel und Netfloat. Das packt bei Bedarf auch Meter plus 3 kg Kraut auf einmal.

Reine Bisse, Losschütteln/Aussteigen im Drill oder Abrisse zähle ich nicht als gefangen. Dazu gehört bei mir wie gesagt eine erfolgreiche Landung bzw. der geschilderte "Auto-Release"-Verzicht auf dieselbe --> also 100 % Möglichkeit zur eigenen Entscheidung.


----------



## CaptainPike (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Bei mir zählt der als gefangen wenn ich ihn im Wasser sehen kann. Das ist einfach so. Und jetzt macht mir nicht meine ganze Fangstatistik kaputt, die hat nämlich 3 Mio Einträge


----------



## zokker (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Ob ein Fisch für mich als gefangen oder nicht gefangen gilt entscheide ich ganz allein für mich. Darum geht es doch, auf jeden Fall aus meiner Sicht. Warum muß ich mich rechtfertigen. Ich angel mit keinem um die Wette.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

.....wenn der Fisch nicht mehr entwischen kann :

also im Kescher liegt und/oder an Land ist.

R.S.

P.S: Schonmal den letzten Kampf eines Hechtes an der Oberfläche "bewertet" - das* höchste Risiko ist da erst gegeben* , durch Sprung, Schütteln und letzte Flucht den Esox zu verlieren...und dann soll der Anblick genügen? :q:q:q ulkig...


----------



## Ammon (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Beim Spinnfischen/Schleppen vom Boot aus zählt für mich Vorfach berühren.


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Auf der aktuellen FuF-DVD ist zu sehen, wie dem Uli Beyer ein ordentlicher Waller an der Zanderrute aussteigt. Dabei bemerkt er: "Berührt gilt als gefangen!"
> 
> Wann gilt das bei euch?
> 
> ...



Der Fisch muss zumindest im Unterfangkesecher sein,also gelandet.
Alles andere ist doch ...........


----------



## Stacheljäger (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

@ Allrounder27 - Mir ist es völlig Lachs wo bei dir der Tellerrand aufhört. Von deiner Aussage her dürfte es ja dann beim Vertikalangeln etwaig Probleme geben. Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## FranconianFishing (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Hi!



Für mich ist der Fisch gefangen, wenn er unter meiner Kontrolle ist.



Leider hat diese Regel einen Dämpfer bekommen: 55cm Karpfen liegt auf der Matte. Ich will ihn verwerten. Also ich zum Betäubungsschlag aushole erwachen Lebensgeister. Er schlägt wie bekloppt und rutscht mir aus der Hand und schafft es die 1,5 Meter über die Wiese wieder ins Wasser.



Verbucht als gefangen, aber Angler kurzfristig zu doof... 



Petri Heil vom Weiher,



Peter


----------



## Jose (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

ach diese wenn und abers...

"gefangen" ist mir sowas von nebbich...
aber wenns denn sein soll:
"gefangen" ist erst, wenn ich den mit (nassen!) fingern vom haken löse


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Bei mir gelten nur die Fische als gefangen die in meiner offiziellen Fangliste stehen. Die vielen Anderen gehen niemanden etwas an.

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## D3rFabi (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

moin,
mein vadder hat mir mal beigebracht: "erst mal haben und fünf meter mit weg sein".

die gültigkeit dieses satzes bewies sich mir als zehnjähriger in dänemark, als sich ein eigentlich schon sicher geglaubter hecht mikrometer vorm kescher doch noch verabschiedete - nachdem ich schon gefeiert hatte.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Der Fisch muss zumindest im Unterfangkesecher sein,also gelandet.
> Alles andere ist doch ...........


 
 Selbstverarschung!!


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



			
				Andal schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der aktuellen FuF-DVD ist zu sehen, wie dem Uli Beyer ein ordentlicher Waller an der Zanderrute aussteigt. Dabei bemerkt er: "Berührt gilt als gefangen!"
> 
> Wann gilt das bei euch?
> 
> ...





			
				Lajos1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss etwas ausholen. Ich fischte in Österreich heuer an einem Forellengewässer (fly only, der Thread hat aber nicht direkt mit dem Fliegenfischen zu tun). Das Wetter war leider nicht besonders und die Fischerei dadurch nicht wirklich gut; es waren auch nur drei Fischer anwesend: ein Holländer und zwei Deutsche, mich eingeschlossen.
> Abends tauschte man sich aus, wie der Tag so gelaufen ist.
> ...



Habe eben zufällig ein Video gesehen in dem Fische die bei der misslungenen Handlandung noch ausstiegen, am Ende dann auch allesamt als "gefangen" gewertet wurden. Interessant war die Begründung: "Wenn ich den Kescher genommen hätte, hätte ich ihn ja gehabt"  

Da ist mir gleich wieder dieser schöne Thread eingefallen.
Für mich bleibts dabei: Gefangen ist der Fisch dann, wenn ich entscheiden kann was mit dem Fisch passiert.


----------



## geomas (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...
> Für mich bleibts dabei: Gefangen ist der Fisch dann, wenn ich entscheiden kann was mit dem Fisch passiert.



^ Logisch. Und das schließt zufällig außen gehakte Fische ein, nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, aber auch ein gefangener Fisch.


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

So halt ichs:
 -wenn ich den Haken entfernen muss,
  oder 
 -er im Kescher und dieser über der Wasseroberfläche ist

 Für quer- oder sonstwie unabsichtlich gehakte Fische gilt dasselbe, aber ich zähls nicht als verdienten Fang


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Moin moin,
 Immer wieder aufs neue lustig aber auch erstaunlich die Argumente anzusehen die ausgegraben werden um das (Fang)Ego zu polieren.
 Die Gier nach an "Anerkennung" des Fanges ist grenzenlos.
 Andere aber vor allem sich selbst zu bes*******n mutiert dabei zum Volkssport.
 Einfach nur jämmerlich das Ganze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Bring mal ganz neue Definition:
Wenn sich ein Angler über einen Fisch EHRLICH freut, den  er fast gefangen hat, weil er ihn selber als gefangen wertet, dann hab ich keinen Grund zu meckern..

Ob er ihn nun nur berührt hat, der Fisch beim landen abgekommen ist oder "regelgerecht" gelandet wurde...


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bring mal ganz neue Definition:
> Wenn sich ein Angler über einen Fisch EHRLICH freut, den er fast gefangen hat, weil er ihn selber als gefangen wertet, dann hab ich keinen Grund zu meckern..
> 
> *Ob er ihn nun nur berührt hat, der Fisch beim landen abgekommen ist oder "regelgerecht" gelandet wurde...*


 
In dem Moment wo man sich darüber Gedanken macht ist es wohl eher NICHTS mit ehrlicher Freude.#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

gut, wenn Du das so allgemein beurteilen kannst/willst..

Ich traus mir nicht zu und muss das von Fall zu entscheiden..


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gut, wenn Du das so allgemein beurteilen kannst/willst..
> 
> Ich traus mir nicht zu und muss das von Fall zu entscheiden..


 
 Ok ok , Verallgemeinerungen haben den Nachteil das auch "Unschuldige" da vereinnahmt werden ....... DEN Schuh muß ich mir wohl anziehen..#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ok ok , Verallgemeinerungen haben den Nachteil das auch "Unschuldige" da vereinnahmt werden ....... DEN Schuh muß ich mir wohl anziehen..#t


#6#6#6


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da ist mir gleich wieder dieser schöne Thread eingefallen.
> Für mich bleibts dabei: Gefangen ist der Fisch dann, wenn ich entscheiden kann was mit dem Fisch passiert.



Hallo,

sehe ich genauso. Einen kurz vor dem Kescher etc. abgekommenen Fisch habe ich drangehabt, aber nicht gefangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sehe ich genauso. Einen kurz vor dem Kescher etc. abgekommenen Fisch habe ich drangehabt, aber nicht gefangen.
> 
> ...


 
 Und nun?;+

 Geht jetzt die Angelwelt unter. *Vermute mal nicht...*

 Klar , die Freude ist gering wenn sich der Fisch kurz vorm Kescher verabschiedet.... Geht mir genauso.. ... trotzdem - das Adrenalin beim Biss bleibt , der Drillspaß auch .. kurz gesagt die ganze Freude Drumherum ist alles noch da.. DAS zählt doch....

 Vor kurzen war jemand totunglücklich weil ihm der Fisch , als er ihn aus dem kescher nehmen wollte , aus den Händen geglitten ist .. Der war stinksauer , der Fang zählte bei ihm nicht da es der Fisch nicht bis zur Matte bzw vor die Kamera geschafft hatte..... das war Verzweiflung pur....

 Ein anderer konnten keinen Haken bei "gefangen" machen weil er den Fisch nicht allein Keschern konnte.... Nicht allein gefangen war bei ihm = KEIN Fang....

 Bei dieser Denkweise komm ICH nicht mit...:c


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Wenn der Fisch im Kescher ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> DAS zählt doch....


Für Dich - und für andere vielleicht anderes .
Und nun???


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Und nun?;+
> 
> Geht jetzt die Angelwelt unter. *Vermute mal nicht...*
> 
> ...



Hallo,

es geht mir nicht um mehr oder weniger Freude daran, das kommt eh auf die Ansicht(en) des Betroffenen an.
Es geht um die Definition des Wortes "gefangen" und das trifft nach dem Sprachgebrauch nunmal nicht für einen entkommenen Fisch zu#c.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Es geht um die Definition des Wortes "gefangen" und das trifft nach dem Sprachgebrauch nunmal nicht für einen entkommenen Fisch zu#c.


Der war zuerst "gefangen" (am Haken, nicht frei)..

Und ist dann (aus dieser "Gefangenschaft") entkommen, bevor Du ihn Dir aneignen/landen konntest ;-)))


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Rehi,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es geht mir nicht um mehr oder weniger Freude daran, das kommt eh auf die Ansicht(en) des Betroffenen an.
> Es geht um die Definition des Wortes "gefangen" und das trifft nach dem Sprachgebrauch nunmal nicht für einen entkommenen Fisch zu#c.
> ...



 OK , rein auf die Definition bezogen haste da natürlich recht.#6


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der war zuerst "gefangen" (am Haken, nicht frei)..
> 
> Und ist dann (aus dieser "Gefangenschaft") entkommen, bevor Du ihn Dir aneignen/landen konntest ;-)))


Mit dieser Sichtweise beschxxxx man sich nur selbst :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mit dieser Sichtweise beschxxxx man sich nur selbst :q



muss man durch ;-))))


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für Dich - und für andere vielleicht anderes .
> Und nun???


 
 Na klar doch , Mein Himmel hängt voller Geigen und bei den anderen regnet es deswegen Mistforken..

 Jeder nach seinem Gustav ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Na klar doch , Mein Himmel hängt voller Geigen und bei den anderen regnet es deswegen Mistforken..
> 
> * Jeder nach seinem Gustav ...*


NU hastes!!!!!
:m:m:m


----------



## JottU (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Da ich mich grundsätzlich nicht über gefangene Fische ärgere, kann ich für mich alles was ich nicht gelandet habe nicht als gefangen bezeichnen.


----------



## Seifert (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der war zuerst "gefangen" (am Haken, nicht frei)..
> 
> Und ist dann (aus dieser "Gefangenschaft") entkommen, bevor Du ihn Dir aneignen/landen konntest ;-)))


Gipps doch auch bei anderen Gelegenheiten:"Dran ist nicht drin!"|supergri
Gefangen ist er also,wenn ich ihn (händisch)aus'm Kescher holen kann.Alles andere ist der Versuch (macht angeblich "kluch..")


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Seifert schrieb:


> Gipps doch auch bei anderen Gelegenheiten:"Dran ist nicht drin!"|supergri


tstststs....
:q:q:q


----------



## SigmundFreud (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Für mich gilt der Fisch als gefangen, wenn ich ihn mir angeeignet habe. Sprich wenn ich die definitive Kontrolle darüber habe ob der Fisch entnommen wird, also Fisch in der Hand oder im Kescher.

Denn wenn er im Drill aussteigt, dann hatte ich zwar Kontakt mit einem Fisch, aber gefangen, im Sinne von angeeignet, hab ich ihn ja definitiv nicht |kopfkrat

Bin ich zu paddelig und der Fisch fällt mir wieder ins Wasser (auch schon passiert), dann hatte ich ihn zwar gefangen war aber zu blöd ihn zu behalten und wäre in der Steinzeit wahrscheinlich aussortiert worden #c

Für mich hat also das Fangen auch nichts mit der Möglichkeit zu tun ein Fangfoto zu machen.


----------



## Gast (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Hi,
da ich nur in NL fische, darf ich, oder muss ich sogar den Fisch zurück setzen.
Ich fische ab und an sogar mit angedrückten Widerhaken in der Hoffnung das mir der Fisch kurz vorm Boot aussteigt und ich ihn nicht unnötig keschern, ins Boot holen und den Haken lösen muss.
Für mich zählen diese Fische dann als gefangen.
Wobei ich mich dann doch ärgere wenn sich ausgerechnet so ein ü50 Barsch abschüttelt |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

@Der_Barschangler

Ich verstehe was du meinst. Manchmal setze ich auch nicht alles dran den Fisch wirklich zu landen  Stichwort Longline-Release.

Gar nicht so lange her, hatte ich in einem Altwasser mal so einen kleinen Hecht den ich NICHT gefangen habe  - siehe:

[youtube1]gjjmNjLEF4I[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjjmNjLEF4I


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was du meinst. Manchmal setze ich auch nicht alles dran den Fisch wirklich zu landen  Stichwort Longline-Release.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## schomi (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

ich sehe das so:
zu erst habe ich einen Biss
darauf habe ich ihn gehakt
dann wird er gekeschert und
danach ans Ufer gelandet.

Gefangen habe ich den Fisch, wenn er am Haken hängt und erst einmal nicht mehr fort schwimmen kann.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Hm, für mich persönlich zählt es wenn ich ihn zumindest mal vorm Kescher sehe. Sollte er sich dann kurz vorm Keschern wieder lösen, verbuche ich das für mich selbst als Fang.


----------



## zandertex (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hm, für mich persönlich zählt es wenn ich ihn zumindest mal vorm Kescher sehe. Sollte er sich dann kurz vorm Keschern wieder lösen, verbuche ich das für mich selbst als Fang.




jo,wie bei nem sechser im lotto...............immer einer daneben!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

5er reicht ja auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Schon klasse, wie am Ende doch fast alle Definitionen zum Zuge kommen ;-)


----------



## Reg A. (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Dass bei diesem Thema viele eigene Definitionen zum Zug kommen, war ja klar.
Allerdings ist die deutsche Sprache doch nicht ganz so willkürlich auslegbar und interpretativ, wie manche hier anscheinend glauben. Die Frage lautet also (auch): gibt es eine offizielle Definition des Verbs "fangen"? 
Und siehe da, die gibt es: http:// https://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/fangen
Und da steht u.a.: "(ein Tier ...) ergreifen, zu fassen bekommen; in seine Gewalt bekommen und der Freiheit berauben ..." (Sorry fürs Klugsch****en)
Ich persönlich schließe mich dieser Definition an; ein Fisch, den ich nur gehakt habe und der sich während des Drills befreit, zählt für mich keinesfalls als gefangen.


----------



## hecht99 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Für mich persönlich ganz einfach zu beantworten: Wenn ich entscheiden kann was mit dem Fang passiert; d. h. wenn ich ihn im Kescher hab bzw. bei der Handlandung wenn ich ihn in der Hand halte um ihn abzuködern. Wenn ich bei einem Kleinhecht die Schnur locker lasse damit er sich selbst befreit, dann hab ich meiner Ansicht nach auch entschieden, was mit dem Fang passiert. Also gefangen. Ein verlorener Fisch ist kein gefangener


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ich persönlich schließe mich dieser Definition an; ein Fisch, den ich nur gehakt habe und der sich während des Drills befreit, zählt für mich keinesfalls als gefangen.


naja, aber zumindest während des Drills hast Du ihn ja laut Definition "seiner Freiheit beraubt"...


----------



## Reg A. (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Nein, das ist der Kampf um die Freiheit, mit noch ungewissem Ausgang 
Erst wenn ich ihn ergreife, zu fassen bzw. in meine Gewalt bekomme, habe ich ihn seiner Freiheit beraubt. So lese ich zumindest diese Definition.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

grins - mir gefällt die Haarspalterei...

Wenn Du also an der Kette Deiner Domina hängst, biste nicht gefangen, sondern kämpfst gerade um Deine Freiheit??


----------



## Reg A. (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - mir gefällt die Haarspalterei...
> 
> Wenn Du also an der Kette Deiner Domina hängst, biste nicht gefangen, sondern kämpfst gerade um Deine Freiheit??



In dem Fall habe ich meine Freiheit ja freiwillig aufgegeben, was für den Fisch eher nicht gelten dürfte 
Und meine Herrin steht nicht auch nicht so auf Aufmüpfigkeit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

aha - Freiheit aufgegeben (freiwillig oder nicht spielt ja nicht die Rolle fürs Ergebnis ) - also gefangen..
q.e.d.

;-)))))


----------



## Reg A. (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Nein, der Vergleich hinkt: der Drill ist gleichzusetzen mit dem Versuch der Domina, mich an die Kette zu legen 
Sitzt der Verschluss bereits, ist das das Äquivalent zum Fisch in der Hand bzw. im Kescher, nicht zum Fisch am Haken im Wasser während des Drills.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Der Drill beginnt erst, wenn Du an der Leine hängst - ob im Wasser oder im Darkroom..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Jetzt wirds seltsam...


----------



## Reg A. (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Drill beginnt erst, wenn Du an der Leine hängst - ob im Wasser oder im Darkroom..



Nein, denn damit mich die Domina überhaupt an die Leine legen kann, muss sie mich ja zuvor in ihre Gewalt gebracht, sprich mich meiner Freiheit beraubt haben. Der "Drill" mit der Domina ist der Versuch bzw. Kampf, mich an die Leine zu legen. 
Wenn der Verschluss klackt, ich an der Kette hänge und dann Versuche, mich zu befreien, ist das gleichbedeutend mit dem Versuch des Fisches, sich aus dem Kescher oder meiner Hand zu befreien - NACH der Landung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Nein, denn damit mich die Domina überhaupt an die Leine legen kann, muss sie mich ja zuvor in ihre Gewalt gebracht, sprich mich meiner Freiheit beraubt haben. Der "Drill" mit der Domina ist der Versuch bzw. Kampf, mich an die Leine zu legen.
> Wenn der Verschluss klackt, ich an der Kette hänge und dann Versuche, mich zu befreien, ist das gleichbedeutend mit dem Versuch des Fisches, sich aus dem Kescher oder meiner Hand zu befreien - NACH der Landung.


Du musst da mehr Erfahrung als ich haben mit Dominas ;-))))


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Hallo,

die Diskussion hier, was als "gefangen" gilt, läßt darauf schließen, dass man die angegebene Zahl von Anglern über "gefangene" Fische mit noch größere Vorsicht und Skepsis betrachten muss als ich bis jetzt annahm. Hätte ich so nicht gedacht und war mir bis zu der, weiter vorne erwähnten, Betrachtungsweise des einen Anglers auch vollkommen unbekannt und da fischte ich schon 55 Jahre lang.
Es ist mir ein ein Rätsel, wie man einen abgekommen Fisch als gefangen werten kann; ist auch in sprachlicher Hinsicht falsch. #d

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Da siehste mal, was man alles aus Diskussionen erfahren und lernen und mitbekommen kann...

Ich liebe das und den dadurch ermöglichten Blick über den Tellerrand..


----------



## Reg A. (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du musst da mehr Erfahrung als ich haben mit Dominas ;-))))



Du weißt doch: jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen :q

Außerdem warst du es doch, der die Domina ins Spiel gebracht hat 
Kann man ja noch weiterspinnen: Wenn ich bei ner Domina an der Kette hänge und dabei nen Fisch drille und lande, hab den dann ich oder die Domina gefangen? Schließlich befinde ich mich ja - meiner Freiheit beraubt - in ihrer Gewalt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

ich sach ja schon nix mehr ;-)))))


----------



## Gast (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Ich glaube ihr verwechselt da etwas.
Zu einer Domina gehe ich um mich freiwillig in ihre Hände zubegeben.
Erklär das mal einem Fisch, selbst wenn ich ihm C&R verspreche, er wird mir nie trauen und freiwillig beissen.
Ich werde ihn immer überlisten müssen.
Außer mein Goldfisch im Gartenteich, der ist zahm und kommt beim Füttern auf meine Hand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Zu einer Domina gehe ich um mich freiwillig in ihre Hände zubegeben.



Das verstehe ich nicht, nicht meine Welt..
:g:g:g

An der Leine ist gefangen, ob bei der Domina oder am Haken, ob freiwillig oder gezwungen ..


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da siehste mal, was man alles aus Diskussionen erfahren und lernen und mitbekommen kann...
> 
> Ich liebe das und den dadurch ermöglichten Blick über den Tellerrand..



Hallo,

grundsätzlich hast Du recht, aber "grundsätzlich" heißt eben auch mit Ausnahmen und ein falsch gewählter Begriff erweitert vielleicht den Horizont des Betrachters dient aber, wie hier, nicht der Wahrheitsfindung.
Grob betrachtet findet es etwa ein Drittel der Angler als korrekt einen abgekommenen Fisch als gefangen zu bezeichnen|bigeyes. 
Muss ich nun von jeder "Fangmeldung" ein Drittel abziehen um der Wahrheit näher zu kommen. Stimmt vielleicht durchschnittlich übers Jahr betrachtet, wird aber dem Einzelfall kaum gerecht. Ein schwierge Angelegenheit.
Ich schlaf aber trotzdem weiterhin ruhig:q.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Da sich hier menschliche, ja - allzu menschliche  Abgründe auftun möchte ich kurz meine Meinung zum Threadtitel kundtun:
Einen Fisch habe ich gefangen, wenn ich über das weitere Vorgehen, entnehmen oder zurücksetzen, befinden und es im Anschluss umsetzen kann. Das heißt, mein Meterdöbel (sic!!!11elf) der sich mit zwei Schlägen aus dem Kescher zurück in die Fulle verfrachtet hat wurde nur fast gefangen  (auch wenn ich ihn letzendlich wohl eher nicht entnommen hätte)


----------



## Franky (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Jepp - gefangen heisst für mich auch: ich kann entscheiden, was mit dem Fisch passiert - sprich weiterschwimmen oder Kochtopf! 
Ob ich mich mit meiner Entscheidung an geltendes Rest halten muss (Schonmaß/Schonzeit) spielt dabei erst einmal keine Rolle! Vorher gilt der Fisch als verloren...


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Franky schrieb:


> Jepp - gefangen heisst für mich auch: ich kann entscheiden, was mit dem Fisch passiert - sprich weiterschwimmen oder Kochtopf!
> Ob ich mich mit meiner Entscheidung an geltendes Rest halten muss (Schonmaß/Schonzeit) spielt dabei erst einmal keine Rolle! Vorher gilt der Fisch als verloren...




Hallo,

richtig, alles andere ist doch irrelevant. Ob der Fisch 20 Meter oder 20 Zentimeter vorm Kescher abkommt - er ist ganz einfach nicht gefangen.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gast (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ob der Fisch 20 Meter oder 20 Zentimeter vorm Kescher abkommt - er ist ganz einfach nicht gefangen.#h
> Petri Heil
> Lajos


Ich sehe das schon einen Unterschied ob ich den Fisch kurz vorm Boot absichtlich entkommen lasse weil ich eh C&R betreibe oder ob er mir entkommt obwohl ich ihn in der Pfanne haben wollte.
Bei mir ist es oft so das ich dem Fisch die Chance gebe sich loszuschütteln wenn ich ihn an der Wasseroberfläche habe.
Aber mir ist es auch vollkommen egal ob andere den Fisch dann als gefangen oder verloren ansehen.
Ich bin meist alleine untrerwegs und muss niemandem beweisen einen Fisch auch keschern zu können


----------



## Justsu (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Franky schrieb:


> Jepp - gefangen heisst für mich auch: ich kann entscheiden, was mit dem Fisch passiert - sprich weiterschwimmen oder Kochtopf!
> Ob ich mich mit meiner Entscheidung an geltendes Rest halten muss (Schonmaß/Schonzeit) spielt dabei erst einmal keine Rolle! Vorher gilt der Fisch als verloren...



DAS würde aber auch bedeuten, dass ein Fisch, den ich schon in den Händen halte, der mir dann aber unabsichtlich (!) (- auch z.B. vor dem bewusst gewollten Zurücksetzen) entgleitet und zurück ins Wasser fällt, als nicht gefangen gilt! 

Ich für meinen Teil habe eine ganz andere Definition - gefangen ist alles, was man aus der Luft mit den Händen ergriffen hat. Deshalb lasse ich mir die eingepackten Filets vom Fischhändler auch immer zuwerfen, um hinterher überall mit Fug und Recht sagen zu können, dass ich die alle gefangen habe!:vik:

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Justsu schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe eine ganz andere Definition - gefangen ist alles, was man aus der Luft mit den Händen ergriffen hat. Deshalb lasse ich mir die eingepackten Filets vom Fischhändler auch immer zuwerfen, um hinterher überall mit Fug und Recht sagen zu können, dass ich die alle gefangen haben!:vik:
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu


:q:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

G'fangt hob i eahm ja, bloss dawischt hob i eahm ned. #h


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Andal schrieb:


> G'fangt hob i eahm ja, bloss dawischt hob i eahm ned. #h




Hallo,

jawoll, das ist die Lösung, die wird jedem gerecht.
Dem fangenden Nichtfänger und dem nichtfangende Fänger.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franky (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Justsu schrieb:


> DAS würde aber auch bedeuten, dass ein Fisch, den ich schon in den Händen halte, der mir dann aber *unabsichtlich* (!) (- auch z.B. vor dem bewusst gewollten Zurücksetzen) entgleitet und zurück ins Wasser fällt, als nicht gefangen gilt!


Korrekt - wer sich so dusselig anstellt... :q:q:q

Ich für meinen Teil habe eine ganz andere Definition - gefangen ist alles, was man aus der Luft mit den Händen ergriffen hat. Deshalb lasse ich mir die eingepackten Filets vom Fischhändler auch immer zuwerfen, um hinterher überall mit Fug und Recht sagen zu können, dass ich die alle gefangen habe!:vik:

Beste Grüße
Justsu[/QUOTE]

Hast Du den gleichen Fischhändler wie ich? :q:q:q


----------



## Fruehling (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Wenn ich entscheiden darf, was mit dem Fisch geschieht, gilt er als gefangen. Wann auch sonst?


Dazu passend eine kurze OT-Geschichte: Tour zu dritt an die Polder in NL. Ich hatte einen Zalt in Sonderfarbe für den ausgelobt, der den KLEINSTEN Hecht auf Kunstköder fängt! (Selbstverständlich waren alle Widerhaken angedrückt!)

"Kannste abschütteln, ist zu GROSS!", war einer der harmloseren Sprüche des Tages. Gewonnen hat der Kollege mit einem 13er, glaube ich, der schon beim Anhieb im hohen Bogen aus dem Wasser flog - wir haben Tränen gelacht...


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Justsu schrieb:


> DAS würde aber auch bedeuten, dass ein Fisch, den ich schon in den Händen halte, der mir dann aber unabsichtlich (!) (- auch z.B. vor dem bewusst gewollten Zurücksetzen) entgleitet und zurück ins Wasser fällt, als nicht gefangen gilt!


Ganz genau - ob der fisch aus dem Kescher an Land ins Wasser springt oder sich mir aus der Hand schüttelt ist egal, in beiden Fällen habe ich als Prädator versagt


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei Grashechterln ist es mir sogar am liebsten, wenn sie sich wieder aushaken und selbst vertschüssen.


long-line release


----------



## Krabat_11 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Ich bin schon mächtig stolz, wenn ein großer Fisch nachläuft, oder ich eine ordentlich Attacke habe.
Gelandet ist der Fisch, wenn er im Kescher liegt.
Ersteres kommt öfter vor.....


----------



## fishhawk (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Hallo,

wenn ich mich nicht irre, zählt bei C&R nach IGFA-Regel bereits ein Griff ins Vorfach als "gefangen".

Ich persönlich halte es da wie die meistens hier, erst wenn ich die tatsächliche Kontrolle über den Fisch ausüben kann.

Wie beurteilt ihr den folgenden Fall?

Zwei Freunde sind an einer Fliegenstecke im Ausland unterwegs.

Angler A fängt eine ziemlich große Forelle, drillt sie im Wasser stehend aus, greift sie, hakt sie im Wasser ab und will sie zurücksetzen.

Angler B meint: "Das ist aber schon ein echter Koffer, willst du die nicht mal messen?"

Angler A meint: "Hast eigentlich recht, komm mal mit dem Meter rüber"

Da fängt Forelle an zu zappeln, Angler A lässt los, der Fisch schwimmt weg.

Zählt die nun als gefangen?


----------



## Franky (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Nein, als verschusselt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Franky schrieb:


> Nein, als verschusselt!


----------



## Seifert (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Andal schrieb:


> G'fangt hob i eahm ja, bloss dawischt hob i eahm ned. #h



.......sprach der Sheriff und liess das Fahndungsfoto neu drucken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

mich freut euer Humor...


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Franky schrieb:


> Nein, als verschusselt!



Aye!
Dummheit schlägt immer


----------



## hecht99 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Wenn ich sie in der Hand halte und den Haken selbst gelöst habe, gilt die Forelle als gefangen. Es gibt ich glaub im Waffenrecht so nen Absatz mit: Die tatsächliche Gewalt ausüben. So ist es bei mir auch. Wenn ich einen Grashecht im Wasser mit der Zange abschüttel, gilt der ebenfalls als gefangen, nur weil ich ihm die Prozedur an Land ersparen wollte (ist aber nur durch meine Entscheidung frei gekommen). Einen Fisch, der kurz vorm Kescher abkommt oder sich kurz vor der Handlandung befreit, ist eindeutig ein nicht gefangener Fisch. Ich halte das so wie bei den Gladiatoren: Kommt der Fisch ab, hat er gewonnen - nicht gefangen. Hab ich den Fisch unter meiner Gewalt und kann entscheiden was ich mach, ist er gefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

und beim absichtlichen longline-releasen wie bei kleinen Forellen oder Hechten?


----------



## hecht99 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Diese Frage hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt vorher nie gestellt, da wenn mich wer gefragt hat was ging und ich bei 2 Hechtlein die Schnur gelockert hab, immer mit "zwoa kloine, dai hob i glai im wasser oiaschiedaln loua" geantwortet hab. In Deutsch, die Long-Line-Releaseden werden auch als solche gekennzeichnet. Und ob ich einen kleinen Spritzer jetzt gefangen hab oder auch nicht, davon hab ich gar nichts. Obwohl ich bei solchen Dingen, wie auch beim Messen, sehr akkurat bin, würde ich es vielleicht sogar noch tolerieren, wenn jemand den Fisch als "Gefangen" bezeichnet, selber aber nicht machen. Siehe obigen original Oberpfälzer Slang Satz...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

ja, aber schon daran sieht man, wie fliessend die grenzen sind - viele Forellenangler und auch Hechtangler in C+R oder Fly only Gewässern machen das ja zur Fischschonung beim zurücksetzen auch großer/kapitaler Fische, um die eben nicht anfassen zu müssen..

Bei dem Carphuntern kenn ich das weniger, aber die sind wohl eh robuster, die Karpfen

Sind solche dickeren Hechte und Forellen dann gefangen oder nicht???


----------



## Reg A. (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Bei strenger Auslegung der Begriffsbedeutung des Wortes "fangen" oder der IGFA-Regeln: Nein! 
Aber man muss ja nicht katholischer als der Papst sein 

Persönlich praktiziere ich bei kleinen Hechten auch gern den Long-Line-Release, um dem Fisch das Abhakprozedere zu ersparen (wenn möglich). Wenn ich gefragt werde, erwähne ich das dann aber auch (wie Hecht99). Zählen die für mich dann als gefangen? Früher, als ich noch mehr an Quantität als an Qualität interessiert war, ja, heute eher nicht, weils mir eigentlich Wumpe ist, ob ich nun ein paar Hechtfritten mehr oder weniger "auf dem Konto" habe. Bin ja um jeden Schniepel froh, der nicht beisst (um mir und dem Fisch Stress und mögliche Verletzungen zu ersparen).


----------



## Gast (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Ich glaube es wird dem viel zu viel Beachtung geschenkt.
Es ist doch vollkommen egal ob ich den Fisch in der Hand halte oder ob ich ihn sich kurz vorm Boot abschütteln lasse.
Es sei denn ich möchte ihn in der Pfanne haben, denn dann spielt es eben eine Rolle.
Zudem macht es sicher noch einen Unterschied ob ich 5 mal in der Woche zum angeln komme oder nur 2 mal im Monat.
Wenn ich so selten zum angeln kommen würde wollte ich auch mal einen Fisch anfassen wollen.
Früher musste ich sogar von jedem meiner gefangenen Fische ein Bild machen, heute speicher ich meine Fänge einfach im Kopf ab


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



> Es sei denn ich möchte ihn in der Pfanne haben, denn dann spielt es eben eine Rolle.



... aber auch wenn man z.B. ein Foto haben möchte  

Bei einem richtig guten Fisch, gehört für mich ein schönes Foto auch mit zum Kriterum "gefangen".


----------



## Gast (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ... aber auch wenn man z.B. ein Foto haben möchte
> Bei einem richtig guten Fisch, gehört für mich ein schönes Foto auch mit zum Kriterum "gefangen".


Ich sehe gerade du bist gut 20 Jahre jünger als ich.
Glaub mir, nach weiteren 395 Hecht, 678 Zandern und vielen Meterdorschen wird dir das auch nicht mehr so wichtig erscheinen wie heute.
Zumal in 20 Jahren die Angelrollen mit einem Chip ausgestattet sein werden und jeden gefangenen Fisch automatisch abspeichern werden #6


----------



## west1 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ... aber auch wenn man z.B. ein Foto haben möchte
> 
> Bei einem richtig guten Fisch, gehört für mich ein schönes Foto auch mit zum Kriterum "gefangen".



Ein Fisch muss wegen einem Foto nicht aus dem Wasser.
Beim machen von solchen Fotos sind mir schon genug Fische abgekommen die ich mit sicherheit hätte landen (keschern) können und die gelten für mich als gefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Wie schafft man es zu drillen und dann so den Hecht im Sprung zu erwischen mitm Foto??????

Geil!!!


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Das ist wirklich verrückt...wie kann eine Frage nach dem Motto "wie viel ist 1+1=?" so viele verschiedene Ergebnisse ausspucken 

 Da brauch man sich ja gar nicht wundern wo das ganze Anglerlatein her kommt.


Neulich schrieb mir auch noch ein bekannter, Zitat: "Heut im Hafenbecken n richtigen Dicken Barsch gefangen, der war locker ü40...ist aber leider vorm Kescher abgegangen"


----------



## west1 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie schafft man es zu drillen und dann so den Hecht im Sprung zu erwischen mitm Foto??????
> 
> Geil!!!



Übung macht den Meister :q

Die Kamera steckt in der linken Brusttasche meiner Weste und kann schnell mit der linken hand rausgeholt und bedient werden während man mit der rechten Hand mit der Rute rumspielt.
Das ganze geschieht beim Watfischen kurz vor den Füßen.
Hab dabei die Kamera auch schon 2 mal versenkt aber nach ner Woche trocknen lief sie wieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



west1 schrieb:


> Übung macht den Meister :q
> 
> Die Kamera steckt in der linken Brusttasche meiner Weste und kann schnell mit der linken hand rausgeholt und bedient werden während man mit der rechten Hand mit der Rute rumspielt.
> Das ganze geschieht beim Watfischen kurz vor den Füßen.
> Hab dabei die Kamera auch schon 2 mal versenkt aber nach ner Woche trocknen lief sie wieder.



#r#r#r#r#r#r


----------



## hecht99 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja, aber schon daran sieht man, wie fliessend die grenzen sind - viele Forellenangler und auch Hechtangler in C+R oder Fly only Gewässern machen das ja zur Fischschonung beim zurücksetzen auch großer/kapitaler Fische, um die eben nicht anfassen zu müssen..
> 
> Bei dem Carphuntern kenn ich das weniger, aber die sind wohl eh robuster, die Karpfen
> 
> Sind solche dickeren Hechte und Forellen dann gefangen oder nicht???



 Einen dicken lande ich persönlich am Liebsten mit dem Kescher, also stellt sich die Frage nicht. Für mich wäre der Fisch nicht gefangen... Vor allem weil man die Größe im Wasser wahnsinnig schwer abschätzen kann...


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade du bist gut 20 Jahre jünger als ich.
> Glaub mir, nach weiteren 395 Hecht, 678 Zandern und vielen Meterdorschen wird dir das auch nicht mehr so wichtig erscheinen wie heute.
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Für mich ist die Frage leicht beantwortet: Wenn ich den Fisch vom Haken befreie ist er gefangen, sonst entkommen.


----------



## fishhawk (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bei einem richtig guten Fisch, gehört für mich ein schönes Foto auch mit zum Kriterum "gefangen".



Dann wären meine PB und SB-Listen aber ziemlich stark gelichtet. Vor allem bei Salmoniden und Raubfischen, aber auch bei Graskarpfen, hab ich meist gar keine Fotos, geschweige denn ein schönes.

Bin aber auch kein Schweizer  .



> Für mich ist die Frage leicht beantwortet: Wenn ich den Fisch vom Haken befreie ist er gefangen, sonst entkommen.



Da ich meist ohne Widerhaken fische, wären dann das noch so einige Fänge weniger, da der Haken öfters von allein rausfällt, wenn der Fisch im Kescher ist.

Bleibt bald nicht mehr viel übrig, was hier als "gefangen" akzeptiert würde.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

@fishhawk Im Kescher lass ich auch gelten


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

sprungbild hab´ ich auch eins.












gefangen ist er, so denke ich schon, wenn man einen fisch im kescher/in der hand hat.
mein persönliches "ziel" ist aber "erreicht" wenn ich den fisch eindeutig sehen konnte.
alles was danach passiert ist mir schnurz, bis auf ´schnurbruch.
hake meist eh im wasser ab, wenn der fisch das übernimmt, umso besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Was ist denn hiermit: 

Gefangen oder Aussteiger oder was?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzNsMzGHVb4


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Im Kescher drinn = gefangen ... was danach passiert ist unfachmännisch und Ungeschick...


----------



## inselkandidat (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

hmm unfachmänisch und ungeschick? schonmal einen schlagenden meter 20 in der hand gehabt?


----------



## geomas (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Ich würde den Hecht im Video oben als gefangen bezeichnen, da im Kescher.

„Noch gefangener” wäre er, wenn sich der Kescher incl. Esox im Boot statt im Wasser an der Bordwand befunden hätte.

Mir ist mein bislang größter Hecht das erste Mal durch das reißende Keschernetz (war ein Uralt-Kescher der schwedischen Gastgeber) abgedampft. Am nächsten Tag hielt dann ein besserer Kescher.


----------



## zandertex (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

wie kann ein fisch als gefangen gelten,wenn der sich wieder verabschiedet?...........anglerwunschdenken?|kopfkrat
ganz klar nicht gefangen!!


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was ist denn hiermit:
> 
> Gefangen oder Aussteiger oder was?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzNsMzGHVb4



echt, ich ertrags bald nicht mehr, diese fliegenfickerei hier (damit meine ich dich *nicht*),ist so das "standing" hier allgemein.
die banalsten, eigentlich selbstverständlichsten sachverhalte werden zerredet, totgequatscht bis zum geht nicht mehr (error: hier geht immer noch was...)

ausgestiegen ist ausgestiegen, also nicht gefangen.

wenn die entscheidung über leben oder tod des fisches in der hand des anglers liegt, dann ist gefangen, alles andere war eben tight lines oder kontakt.

warte sehnsüchtig auf wortmeldungen von "bisschen schwangeren" usern


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

mad max

benzin fürs auto und essen iner bratpfanne


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> hmm unfachmänisch und ungeschick? schonmal einen schlagenden meter 20 in der hand gehabt?


 
 Ja , allerdings in einer höheren Gewichtsklasse .. Und ja mir sind auch schon schlagenden Fische wegen Ungeschick aus der Hand geglitten..
 Allerdings würde ICH nie ein Fisch dieser Größe so dilettantisch aus dem Kescher greifen. Bei mir im Boot liegt eine Abhakmatte auf der ich dem im Kescher liegenden Fisch ablegen und bei Bedarf zum Haken entfernen fixieren kann. Danach kann ich ihn immer noch mit beiden Händen für ein Foto kurz über der Matte hochhalten..


----------



## geomas (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Er wollte den Hecht releasen, sonst hätte er ihn im Kescher an Bord gehoben und abgeschlagen.
Meiner Meinung nach konnte er über den Fisch „verfügen”, deshalb gefangen in meinen Augen. Daß sich der Hecht (nachdem er sicher im Kescher war) der Kamera-Präsentation entzogen hat geht auf das „Handling” nach dem Fang durch den Angler zurück.
So seh ich das ;-)))


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



geomas schrieb:


> ...
> So seh ich das ;-)))



der schönblick an sich...
und millionen fliegen


er wollte ihn also releasen.
im handling vom käscher war er etwas ungeschickt.
hätte er ihn nicht releasen wollen, wär er ebenso ungeschickt gewesen.
weils ne hecht war hat er nur n "echt" gesehen.
voll cool...
bei nem barsch wärs uncooler geworden, eben weil das voll für den "ohne B" geworden wäre.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

ich hörch auch gleich an meiner matte.
abba nicht bei minus 20

;-)


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich hörch auch gleich an meiner matte.
> abba nicht bei minus 20
> 
> ;-)




-20?

biete dir asyl, aber klingel lange.
roll mich jetzt auch ab, wecker geht sehr früh


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

;-))
Fisch gefangen

eiskühler  Gefrierschrank


----------



## UMueller (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Fast gefangen ist eben nicht gefangen. Und so sieht das dann eben aus. Der Fisch hat seine letzte Chance genutzt und  gewonnen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Das ist doch unser .......Jäger


----------



## Max S (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Gefangen ist der Fisch für wenn ich diesen über Wasseroberfläche hängen hab oder eher wenn dieser aus dem Wasser gedrillt habe


----------



## Brachsenfan (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wann gilt euch ein Fisch als gefangen?*

Wenn ich ihn gelandet habe, bin ich zufrieden und kann bedenkenlos sagen, dass ich ihn gefangen habe!
Bis dahin, hat der Fisch beim Angeln ja auch noch die Chance, den "Kampf" gegen mich zu gewinnen.


----------

